# Hey Iron Brothers!!!



## Lord Odin (Sep 2, 2004)

Just wanted to drop by and say Hello...I MOD at several boards and call some my home.  Hope to start frequenting this board!!! I am at MuscleChemisty, UnderGroundFreakzForLife, SteelForce-bodybuilding, Freakzonline, and GenXXL Hope to see you guy on my side of town.  Great looking board and consider this an open invitation...

 Thanks for making me feel so welcome, I look forward to contributing and helping out anyway I can because we all have the same goal, to contribute postively to the bodybuilding community and help our less experienced Iron Brothers...

 Its Great to be here with such a great group of people!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2004)

Lord Odin welcome to IM!


----------

